# Plan review answers?



## steveray (Jan 21, 2015)

Do any of the designers out there answer a plan review question with: Refer to note 14 which says meet all codes.....?  Well hell, why do we even ask for drawings? Just a letter that says we are going to build it to code and a stamp ought to be just fine!


----------



## cda (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep have seen that or

"Will comply" when you need just a few more details.

Remember one inspection trying to help the guy out, since it was not his fault, but had to correct::

" comply with nfpa 13".

All he had to do was move one head a little, but wanted to argue about it.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Please provide door and hardware schedule.

The door and hardware information will be provided by the tenant!

Oooh!

pc1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Please provide all wall designs.

All walls will have metal studs on 16-inch centers covered with 5/8-inch gypsum wall board.

Oooh!

I'll have the drywall give you a call instead!

pc1


----------



## mjesse (Jan 21, 2015)

I get those too. Sometimes followed by;

"Just tell me what you want me to do!"


----------



## JBI (Jan 21, 2015)

And then there's the 'you can't design without a license' crowd that can't seem to distinguish between 'design' and 'plan review'.


----------



## steveray (Jan 21, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> And then there's the 'you can't design without a license' crowd that can't seem to distinguish between 'design' and 'plan review'.


And "licensed to design" and "qualified to design"...or at least properly designing


----------



## jdfruit (Jan 21, 2015)

Design/build for a ramp? Not a "normal" deferred submittal. Over the years I have had more than difficult times with design/build components. AHJ choice on approval. Do you feel lucky... (sorry Clint)


----------



## steveray (Jan 21, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Design/build for a ramp? Not a "normal" deferred submittal. Over the years I have had more than difficult times with design/build components. AHJ choice on approval. Do you feel lucky... (sorry Clint)


If they want to play that game, they will rip it out if it is not right...That is an easy one to fight in the field and plan review time is precious right now...I do cringe anytime someone mentions "design-build"....I usually say "Once you design it, I will let you build it!"

Permit application has been in for a month and a half or so, I don't want to hold them up for ramp details...


----------



## skipharper (Jan 21, 2015)

My personal favorite is: stairs to code, headers to code, piers to code-bla,bla,bla


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Design-build:

I don't quite have my plans completed, but I need you to approve what I've got so far, and I'll send you the rest later, by the way the excavator will be there tomorrow to start digging the footings, "can I get a permit?"

Design-build, is a bad word like assume!

pc1


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 21, 2015)

permit = permission granted after sufficient drawings and construction documents showing the work to be done are submitted and reviewed.

Next question how long have you had the contract for this work? and now your lack of planing is my emergency, not.

The quality of your submittal is directly proportional to my confidence you can build a cod compliant project.


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2015)

And here is one for you Commish.....CT "designer" citing CMR.....

Can't seem to blur his info.....won't save my edit on Photobucket.....Standby...





There we go....


----------



## jdfruit (Jan 22, 2015)

Well my goodness; if the magic stamp says it's ok then by golly it must be ok, eh? Doesn't the building code require substantiating engineering analysis for members and connections that show by calculations the roof structure as a system with the new solar panels are actually in compliance with required strength and durability requirements referenced in the Code?

Maybe CMR is equivalent to CT; but a Missouri attitude appears necessary.

pc; my skeptical Irish Grandpa had a good one-liner: "A rash assumption results in the adjective" (Frederick Read McGrew)


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 23, 2015)

the CT designer is as good a the Maine RDP stamp I got on a Massachusetts project I got one day


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2015)

He has a CT stamp....but he rubber stamps so much solar junk that he forgets where he is working mid letter....


----------



## jdfruit (Jan 23, 2015)

Kachunk page one = $1: Kachunk page two = $2; Kachunk page thre = $3 ... = magic stamp is money machine


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Do you want all the plan sheets stamped or can I just stamp the cover sheet? ...Does any AHJ's allow the cover sheet only to be stamped?

Review Q.

You have the wrong address and the wrong state information, indicate the correct address & state!

pc1


----------



## steveray (Jan 28, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Do you want all the plan sheets stamped or can I just stamp the cover sheet? ...Does any AHJ's allow the cover sheet only to be stamped?Review Q.
> 
> You have the wrong address and the wrong state information, indicate the correct address & state!
> 
> pc1


I think specs and calcs here are OK for just the cover sheet...


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey boss can we get a nap room?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2015)

We never automatically accept anything that has a stamp.  We do our job and work out all issues.  In the past, several times we have also rejected engineering stamps due to inaccurate calculations for simplistic reasons such as:  wrong design load, wrong lengths calculated, forgetting to include point loads, etc.  We are not engineers but always ask for calculations whenever they are used and we say that we need them for "our records" and often get resistance from the engineers which basically means they did not do them.  It is amazing how many times they had to make design changes because we questions calculations.  We all make mistakes.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 1, 2015)

Jar546 has the right understanding.

Building regulations and licensing of engineers are two separate regulatory schemes that are hopefully complementary.  A Building department that relies on the engineer is not doing what the building code assumes.


----------



## Hook EM (Feb 1, 2015)

Looking for UL advice

Recently I was walking a project that I inherited.  It's an apartment complex, V-A construction with 1hr floor ceiling assemblies. As I was walking I happened to to look up and......BAM! Approximately a 10" hole cut into the floors of every 2nd and 3rd floor unit. There is an 8" Sioux Chief Quad drain installed in every laundry room. Now through my own research,  I have discovered that there isn't a listing for Sioux Chief drain products. I have also discovered that finding a UL listing for a hole that size is difficult.  Anybody else seen this? Any ideas? I have directed the architects for each of my projects where this is an issue to get me something. I've suggested looking into an EJ from Hilti. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 3, 2015)

First determine the floor/ceiling basis for rating such as UL or ch 7.

If you have a UL (or other tested) system, then there will be specific limits stated for skin penetrations. If nothing specific, then the penetration rules per ch 7 prevail.

PVC & ABS are a problem if not tested for penetration in fire rated assemblies. You may be looking at R&R with metal drains.


----------

